# DNSBL



## splitice (Aug 14, 2014)

Am I going crazy?

Cant seem to figure out why any query made to the Spamhaus DNSBL isnt returning an answer, even their examples given at http://www.spamhaus.org/faq/section/DNSBL%20Usage

Colocrossing IP:


# dig 0.56.94.23.zen.spamhaus.org A

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> 0.56.94.23.zen.spamhaus.org TXT
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 38561
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;0.56.94.23.zen.spamhaus.org. IN A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
zen.spamhaus.org. 149 IN SOA need.to.know.only. hostmaster.spamhaus.org. 1408141505 3600 600 432000 150

;; Query time: 64 msec
;; SERVER: 4.2.2.2#53(4.2.2.2)
;; WHEN: Thu Aug 14 10:07:02 2014
;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 109


And the example given by them:


dig +short 2.0.0.127.zen.spamhaus.org

Either I am crazy or is Spamhaus is offline?


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 14, 2014)

A quick bit of poking around led me to come up with this: http://www.spamhaus.org/query/domain/hureter.com


----------



## Nyr (Aug 15, 2014)

[[email protected]:~]$ dig +short 2.0.0.127.zen.spamhaus.org @4.2.2.2
[[email protected]:~]$ dig +short 2.0.0.127.zen.spamhaus.org
127.0.0.10
127.0.0.4
127.0.0.2

You should query from your own recursor, not from Level 3.

http://www.spamhaus.org/faq/section/DNSBL%20Usage#365


----------

